# Something is corrupt?



## Uther (Dec 21, 2001)

Whenever trying to do anything other than look at usercp, I get immediately forwarded to this error:



> vBulletin Message
> Invalid $idname specified. The post or the thread may have been moved into the archive.
> 
> Please try clicking HERE to check ARCHIVE 1
> ...


Note, I was able to post this by hitting escape quickly before the auto-redirect got me.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Same here, using the same method (escape quickly).

--Carlos V.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Fixed.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

I was seeing that error when trying to view a thread in the buyer/seller area.

I thought a mod or admin nuked a thread created by somebody else who gave me good feedback, which was followed by other positive feedback from others who bought my excessive TiVo-related items (cleaning house, not running a business here).

I posted in one of the actual threads on something I sold that I wished I had printed a copy. The positive comments were just so nice, as opposed to how things can be in the on-topic threads.

Then, the thread magically came back. How did I know the url to the thread that went missing? I had posted a link to the feedback thread within the threads for things I still hadn't sold.

During the time it was "missing" there was no trace it ever existed, and I experienced no other issues with anything (that I noticed). I just couldn't see it in my subscribed threads, listed in the buyer/seller area, or find it via search. I just had that url, and it gave that error.

So, something was going on before the crop of things that started threads about this error yesterday. I thought maybe this info might prove helpful to the admin(s).


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi nooneuknow,

We know exactly what caused this and resolved it as soon as we caught it


----------

